# Velocity Wood Grain Rims 700c



## ScienceGuy (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm new to the site, I'm currently building an Iver Johnson truss frame and am looking for the wood-patterned rims that Velocity made a few years ago in 700c. I'd be interested in the deep V or the other models, preferably wheels but would also be interested in rims alone. Looking for front and rear. Thanks!


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 12, 2016)

your best bet is to get a black set and have them painted to look like wood finish or have actual wood rims made with clincher inserts made, there are people who still make them. It all cost about the same in the end.

If you just want something to ride, find a 700 or 29er coaster wheel setup with 38mm tires and ride on those.

Look up noah + wood rims
there is also and Italian wood rim maker.

note the amount of holes you need to use your hubs.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 12, 2016)

Those were super cool, man that was decade ago!  Did ya email Velocity and see if they could help? Super helpful folks in my experience.  You got me wanting a set now too....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Those were super cool, man that was decade ago!  Did ya email Velocity and see if they could help? Super helpful folks in my experience.  You got me wanting a set now too....




I tried....and got shot down
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-wants-faux-wood-grain-700c-clinchers.71655/


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 13, 2016)

Those were cool.  I had a set of the teak'd Blunts.  Sold them off, then somehow got them back in a trade.  Using them on a restore rider soon.


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 13, 2016)

This was my attempt:




gtdohn said:


> I just received an answer to a recent email I sent to Velocity regarding the wood grained rims:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your enquiry. I wish I could get them, I’m still shaking the tree in order to get the guys that own the rights to the process to let us do them again. There are only so many companies that have the rights and equipment to make them and it was a timely process, and costly endeavor I have a contact that has failed to return any of my calls or emails. I will keep trying.


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 13, 2016)

Here's the contact info if anybody else wants to email them directly. I figure the more interest shown, the more likely they are to do something about it. It couldn't hurt:

Dave@velocityusa.com


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 13, 2016)

They are only a few hours away from me, if they dont make 'em, I can go up and take a big dump on their door step.


----------



## unregistered (Jun 19, 2019)

Bump. @ScienceGuy I just bought a bike that has these wood pattern Deep Vs installed. I'm not fond of them and was looking for info on how to strip them when I found your thread. I would trade for a black or silver set of Deep V rims or it might be easier to just buy/trade a complete wheelset. 

They have brake track wear and scuffs but are straight. I think they're 32 hole. I can get you specifics and better pictures tonight.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 19, 2019)

CrazyDave said:


> if they dont make 'em, I can go up and take a big dump on their door step.



Grow up.  Bicycle people already get a bad rap for being weirdos


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Bicyclelegends (Jun 19, 2019)

I have done it myself with sticker that you can get from a sign company (3M vehicle wrap) that will stretch over a metal wheel, very inexpensive. You do need to have a blank wheel and re-spoke it.


----------



## unregistered (Jun 19, 2019)

Ok, here are some better shots showing the condition of my rims. I would sell complete wheels minus tubes, tires outright for $220 shipped lower 48. This is the approximate cost of comparable replacement wheels from what I’ve seen. I’d also trade for comparable singlespeed wheels. Thanks


----------



## unregistered (Jun 21, 2019)

Act now or forever hold your peace. Saturday I’m camping, Sunday I’m stripping (these rims). Thanks.


----------

